# Anybody have an 8x4



## pigeonlover66 (Jul 10, 2011)

Hey I'm trying to build my first loft ASAP if anyone that has starter lofts that are 4x8x6 high please please post them here asap


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Try here 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/post-your-lofts-here-48720.html


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

AND HERE TOO IF YOU HAVE NOT NOTICE THIS http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm


----------



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/anyone-out-there-with-starter-loft-34485.html


----------



## bhymer (Jan 8, 2008)

One of the best build lofts around.. Great job.


----------

